# Favourite Ellen Degeneres Clips



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2010)

I find watching Ellen is a great way to improve my mood.  Here are some of my favourite clips:

YouTube - Ellen DeGeneres at Tulane's 2009 Commencement Speech

YouTube - Dennis Quaid Interview on Ellen + Hidden Camera Prank 10/14/08 Part 2

YouTube - The Ellen DeGeneres Show; Dennis Quaid; 01/20/2010

YouTube - Steve Spangler On Ellen Halloween Show 2009

YouTube - Steve Spangler on The Ellen Show March 2009

Anyone else have any favourite Ellen clips they'd like to post?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 9, 2010)

[SIGN]Best common cement speech ever![/SIGN]


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks Buffy will definitely watch these with my daughter she will love them.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 10, 2010)

I have loved her since she had her sitcom many years ago. I think she is so funny. :lol:


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 10, 2010)

My daughter say i love her Ellen is my idol  thanks for these cause my mom is to cheap to get satellite


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2012)




----------

